# Restore gpart/geom mirrored drive after botched update forced OS reinstall.



## digrivers (Jan 30, 2020)

I  tried to use freebsd_update to move from 11.1-RELEASE to 11.3-RELEASE, but after the initial
update install was done & it was time to reboot (to then do the remaining freebsd_update install) I was left
with an un-bootable system (just looped getting a panic on reboot.. I'm sure that's a separate issue, but I can report that, for me,
freebsd_update from 11.1-RELEASE to 11.3-RELEASE didn't "work".)

I could boot kernel.old - which let me grab a backup of lots of stuff, etc...

But - after that I decided my system wasn't worth cleaning up and I just did a clean install of 12.1-RELEASE.
(might as well jump up - right?)

My system is set up with a "regular" hard drive with UFS partitions for the "system" (OS, ports, src, etc...) - and a RAID 0 mirrored
set of 2 drives for all the 'real' data.

Basically, the UFS (boot) system is 2 partitions - a / mount-point and some swap.   The other "geom/gpart" drive is /local (comprised
of 2 other separate disks.)

Now, I'd like to restore that geom/gpart drive - presumably somehow find the labels and get geom/gpart just "working" again, to restore my /local mount.

I've read thru the geom and gpart man pages, and the FreeBSD handbook on some of this, but I really can't seem to figure out how to simply "restore" my previous mirrored drive, instead of creating a new one on the 2 disks and restoring the data from a backup...

Any pointers/how-to would be greatly appreciated!

- Thanks -
Dave Rivers 

p.s. "Long Time" FreeBSD user from its inception - glad to be back on the Forums...  but - pining for the simple days of just mounting a UFS


----------



## Reaperzx (Jan 31, 2020)

I cannot help you with your issue, but i think you did mean RAID1 mirror.

But if you did clean install, I would just make gmirror of that new disk, using various guides that are out there. It has been years since i did it last time (only upgraded since that), so can't point to best guide.


----------

